# Oris Divers Date



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

... in blue ...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice! Cool blue dial... :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shot! :-!


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Thanks! Here is one showing the domed crystal (kinda):


----------



## GMO1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking watch. I just pulled the trigger on one.


----------

